# Entering a state park after hours..



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

IS it legal to enter a state park, before or after the hours posted at the entrance, IF the gates remain open?

example: Say park hours posted are 8am-10pm.. I show up at 6 or 7 and the gate is open. If I drive down to the lake and start fishing, can the park ranger issue me a ticket or ask me to leave or anything?


Also, in the event of this blizzard: Would the ranger be upset that he'd have to plow around me?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In a state park those hours pertain to visitors and not registered campers obviously. The gates are left open many times so registered campers can come and go. Yes a park ranger could ask you to leave or even give you a ticket but that will likely depend on the problems that a particular park has to how strictly the hours are enforced. Yes they might be upset if they had to plow around you and they were not able to properly do their job because you were not following the rules.

You have asked good questions but they would be better asked of the particular state park because of any issues that park has.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

sirslurpee said:


> IS it legal to enter a state park, before or after the hours posted at the entrance, IF the gates remain open?
> 
> example: Say park hours posted are 8am-10pm.. I show up at 6 or 7 and the gate is open. If I drive down to the lake and start fishing, can the park ranger issue me a ticket or ask me to leave or anything?
> 
> ...


*I have never had a problem with it , but if there isnt no one at the gate or their not open just drive in and go fishing, when you come back to your vehicle more than likely there will be a note on it for not paying .. *


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

boehr - they have a campground but there is a separate gate to that.. there's also two other gates to two other lakes out there.. it's seven lakes state park in holly. they leave the gates to the campground closed now (obviously out of season) but they leave the gates to the lakes open all day every day in winter.. 

i didn't end up going out there till 9-ish.. there was only a couple guys before me with 4wds and they were riding snowmobiles.. i managed to get my little 2wd colorado parked and all my gear out and it looked like the ice by the beach was crap.. couldn't see the road to go to the boat launch.. a guy with a jeep came by like "is there still a road there? cuz i wanna drive down it" im like "yeah but good luck finding it"
i dunno if they even plowed or not today.. figured the ranger would have the day off since it's new years and all..


also reel_screamer86 i have a year pass so they cannot ticket me for not paying 


which brings up another question.. does the year state park pass expire on dec 31st or end of march like the fishing license does?


----------



## ranger1 (Apr 15, 2005)

The state park permit expires on December 31st each year.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks much


----------

